# Good experience with Dewalt 20V max



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Back in the winter there was a thread on cordless grease guns. About that time Jeff was shopping (well we both were shopping) for his "after Christmas" tools. Didn't have anything to report then but have been "five star pleased" with his purchases.

Mildly stated had not had satisfactory experiences with battery operated drills and lights. Jeff had been wanting a cordless grease gun and wanted to get just one 'family' of tools so that batteries would work in everything.

Bit the bullet and finally decided on the Dewalt 20V max line of tools. Did a lot of mix/match to get the items he wanted but glad of what he got.

A couple of weeks ago he was servicing the spreader truck. I walked by and the grease gun and light were there and he told me I could just 'take both of those things and throw them in the lake'. What a sinking feeling until he quickly said "working with those two things is the ONLY thing gone right today".

The light is the 20V LED work light and there was only one grease gun choice.

Might take note that some of the 20V batteries have a 'fuel gauge' that is helpful and some don't.

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have always liked my DeWalt cordless stuff, I'm sure their is better stuff out there but for the price I've always thought I got my moneys worth.

Still using 18volt NiCad though, just too much stuff to replace to go with lithium.

Earlier in the year we completely disassembled our 16 row corn planter and installed ALL new bearings on the shafts, transmissions and seed units. Bought the 18v right angle grinder and installed a cup wire wheel on it for cleaning shafts, have found a bunch more uses for it already since you can use a standard 4 1/2 grinding wheel or cut off wheel on it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When I bought my Milwaukee grease gun I ended up going m12 bare tool and buying a 3/8 impact M12 fuel which came with a Hackzall bare tool. I have since bought a small m12 radio and am pleased with all. The grease gun eliminates the need for a third hand. The 3/8 impact has come in real handy on a few auto repairs as well as bracket fab for my new baler. A handy radio is very nice.

One day I am sure the hackzall will come in handy. Have not had a good use for it yet. It was "free" w purchase of the impact.

I remember the cheap (well probably not so cheap) cordless tools my dad had when I was a kid. Technology has come a long way.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff's previous 'best' cordless drill was a Craftsman 18v EX that was being discontinued about the time of purchase. It was better than nothing and has been usable (have to hit battery to get it to drill in later years) but not a lot power or battery life. Had never been impressed with cordless tools. The men building our barns used cordless drivers for putting on all the metal and Jeff was really impressed with how much improvement had been made. The grease gun dilemma has been ongoing and had thought about air operated one but just didn't want to be limited to air hose reach and dealing with the hose itself. This cordless one is a luxury but so far is very well pleased and that is saying a lot for something that is a lot pricier than we usually buy. Same for the LED light. A lot of money for a flashlight but it has worked great -- good light and can set it down/hang it up and direct light just about anywhere. Working under trucks etc. that has been a challenge.

The right angle grinder may be on the wish list. My saying around here is that nothing is fixed until Jeff has taken the grinder to it . The sawzall would be probably handy too - - Jeff came up with his own combo so didn't have any 'freebies'. I spend hours comparing features of each model driver & drill and prices with accessories. Took a lot of figuring but ended up with an extra charger that has been useful but through eBay and CPO outlet found some bare tool, a kit, batteries, and a hard molded case that will hold driver & drill. The kits all had soft sided cases and the one that he got is just like I use a purse and dumping tools and batteries in loose just doesn't work (doesn't work for a purse either). For now the radio in the shop gets the music job.


----------

